# My first grow journal.



## noobneedshlp (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok I am attempting to grow 10 White Widows and 10 Afghan. Seeds purchased from the doc. I will try to chronicle as much as I can and keep this journal updated frequently. I will include lots of photos. Feel free to give me any tips that you feel would help me out. 
Here are all of my tools I will use during the grow.
There are three different brands of nutes shown but I will be using GH Flora Nova Grow/Bloom and the Dark Energy.


----------



## noobneedshlp (Jul 13, 2006)

Today the 20 seeds went into Rockwool cubes soaked with distilled water. 
My tools of the trade
1 TDS Meter
1 PH meter
1 Super Spectrum Reflector with 4in fittings and tempered glass(should arrive tomorrow)
1 1000w MH
1 1000w HPS
2 Rolls on 1 mil Mylar
1 Vortec fan
1 Portable AC
1 Ionic Breeze
1 Digital Thermometer w/hydrometer
GH Flora Nova Grow
GH Flora Nova Bloom
Dark Energy
I will show pictures of the grow room after I put the seedlings in. I got 6 free lowryders with my seed purchase so i may throw those in some dirt and see how they do outside since it's only supposed to take 63 days from start to finish.


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 13, 2006)

any pics of your room?  how big is it?  gonna vent the light?


----------



## noobneedshlp (Jul 13, 2006)

The room pictured is my old grow room. It was 12ftx12ftx10ft. The new room has less head room and I'm gonna partition and seal it off at 8ft x 7ft x 6 1/2ft. Yes I will have to vent the lights because I'll need the vertical space. I'm still putting the finishing touches on the room. Ill post pics as soon as I'm done.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks like you have a great start. Cant think of anything else that you might need.... Look forward to following the grow and seeing how your nute selection works.

Edit: Possibly one change that I would have made is getting 6 inch vents on the reflector. With that 1000 watt bulb its gonna get *HOT* What I have read that is way more efficient then the 4 inch. Just my .02


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 14, 2006)

yes...i almost have trouble getting enough air through my 4 inch vents to keep my 600 watt cool.   sorry didnt notice that was a pic of your room!  keep us updated...


----------



## noobneedshlp (Jul 20, 2006)

This is what I like to call the Bloom Bloom room. I also call in a Now and Later project. I buy a piece now and I buy another piece later. Eventually I'll have a nice setup. Shooting for Aeroponics.
Day 4 Sorry for not posting more but the dang hood wouldn't work with the lights(even though the salesman assured me it would) so I had to pump my brakes. 
The 10 Afghan seem to be slow germing. Only 3 up so far.
The 10 WW 8 out of 10(still hoping on the other two).
The seedlings have been placed in an NFT system.
Since I can't use both 1000w bulbs I will olny grow 10 in this journal. 10 strongest make the cut.
My room isn't completely finished but here are a few pics. 
The room dimensions are as follows 6'Wx6'Lx9'H.
Now that the new hood has arrived I am taking the advice given and going with bigger and heavier duty ducting for the exhaust.
I'll check back later.


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Noob,
That is one nice simple little set up you've got there mate! 
You see it's all that technical stuff that puts me off trying hydroponics  
My grows only ever get 3 things  

light
soil
chempac 3 (for a couple of weeks from 2 weeks into flowering 12/12), oh! and a wee bit water of course lol
Looking forward to seeing your babies develop

Regards & respect

JGG


----------



## noobneedshlp (Aug 6, 2006)

Ok here are my babys so far. Had a mishap with a stray cat and had to dump some sprouts and a friend took the rest. These are the nine I am taking care of. I'll try to get pics of mu buds gro also. He has Blue Mystic and Low Ryders.
They are growing much better than ever. I definitely give my thumbs up on the nutes. I changed a lot of things this grow so I don't know if the good growth is the result in changing nutes, using a vented hood for the lights, using a ppm meter or using only reverse osmosis water. 
The bad thing about RO water is that *Purified water* is an active absorber and when it comes into contact with air, it absorbs carbon dioxide, making it acidic and now I have to keep a close check on the PH. I change the water once a week. $4 a water change. 
I've done so much moving around and switching plants out I forgot what was what. That's being high for you. I have 6 WW and 2 Afghan and 1 Blue Mystic in the tub. They've been under the MH for 23 days. Had to give the 1 Blue Mystic time to catch up. I've got an EcoPlus fan for the new hood they sent me. Works great. Here are a few pics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 7, 2006)

*Your off to a great start my friend. You have a nice room and your babies are looking great. Keep it up.  *


----------



## growsome2 (Aug 9, 2006)

wow they look nice and healthy


----------



## noobneedshlp (Aug 10, 2006)

Well after the water change the plants really took off. I think I've gotten the dosage to where they like it. The bottle was really close. Kind of scared to try their full reccomendation. At the first stage the bottle said 300ppm that was too much. The next stage said 650ppm and I went with 500ppm and the results can be seen in the pics. 
My shortest plant is 9 inches and the tallest 13 inches. The majority are 11-12 inches. The lights will go off tonight. I also added a nice(cheap $17) fan. The fan dropped the temps another 5 degrees in the room. 
     I highly reccommend the EcoPlus fan to exhaust your hood. The hood came with 4 inch attachments so I decided to give them a try. The guy at the hydro store suggested the EcoPlus. I can put my hand to the glass and feel very little heat. This fan is the shiznit. 4 inch lines and it's doing the job for my $1000 watt lamp. Take a look at my thermometer. The bottom temp is up next to the light. The bottom temp is right where the plants are. The precentage is my humidity. My room stays around 75-80 degrees night and day.
     Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 10, 2006)

Well man, looks like its time to change your screen name dude. Don't look like any NOOB grow to me. Lookin great man.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 10, 2006)

*Damn man they are really taking off on ya. Nice little fat healthy bushes. Your gonna get some nice bud i can see it all.  *


----------



## noobneedshlp (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey thx Mutt thats a serious compliment coming from you. I still consider myself a noob. This is the best my plants have ever looked. I just decided to go ahead and get the right tools and do a little more reading. The TDS meter was the best purchase. 
My last few grows were nowhere near this bushy. They were tall with lots of space between the shoots. Even though I was running 1000 watts they still stretched. This time no stretching. I changed so many things around this grow I can't say what did it for sure but I made all the changes after looking at grows on here and taking notes.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 10, 2006)

very sweet setup...keep us posted


----------



## noobneedshlp (Aug 15, 2006)

The Bloom Bloom Room is a stealthy self-contained herbal botanical room. From the outside it looks like a normal wall. Remove a few screws and a cabinet opens to the Bloom Bloom Room.
On Saturday my babies went to 12/12. Today I did a water change over the the GH Flora Nova Bloom. Since the last measurement they have almost doubled in size. Even with 95+ days my temps have never gone above 85. They hit 89 when my AC ran out of freon. The temps right below the light is currently 81 and down at the plants it's 77-78 degrees. The hooded light made a big difference. The fan that cools it has 170 CFM. Very well spent 140 bucks. No more burned leaves. Fan for the light comes on 1 hr before the light and stays on for 1 hr after. AC switches off with the light but comes on 15 mins before the fan. Temps stay around 70 when the lights go off. One fan stays on for circulation at night.
Here are some new pics so enjoy.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Aug 15, 2006)

Very nice set-up almost surgical clean aproach with everything, exect this harvest to impress you no matter your own expectations.   I only wish i too had the room to do such a large indoor grow  .....one day tho .


----------



## noobneedshlp (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been posting but there hasn't been any change until now that was worth mentioning. I got good news and bad news. These fuckers were slow to show sex. Slowest I've ever experienced. Now for the updates. I also have a couple questions.
The two that I added late didn't make it due to being dwarfed by the other plants and couldn't get light. They were stuck at 12" so i just cut them.
Out of the other 7 I had two males show up and the other 5 are females. Now it's time for the bud to come. I will be posting more often.  The sexin was slow but the growth wasn't. They are close to four feet about six inches below my light. The temp right below the lamp is 86 degrees as seen on the thermometer.
I happier than ever with my choice of nutes. Out of the 9 plants that I put in my tub I had a cat mishap with two and had to replace but the replacements didn't catch up and got swallowed up in the bushiness of the others. That leaves 7. Out of that 7 I had two males and 5 females. My goal was at least a 50% female to male ratio. SO far so good. This is my best crop yet. Not the fastest growing but definitely more females , more bud shoots and a lot less plant problems. 
Now for my question.
With the temp being 86 at the top of the plant and 75 at the bottom will that have a difference in growth?


----------



## noobneedshlp (Sep 7, 2006)

My last update was about a week ago. If you look at the pics from last week you can see the rapid growth. The girls stood at 6 inches below my light. Now they are 8+ inches past my light.*** . My once spacious room has become cramped as hell.  They went from showing a few hairs to buds everywhere. The bottoms aren't getting enough light. I'm thinking on adding another light, especially with the temps dropping outside. 
Here are some pics of my five girls.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 7, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great. The hotter it gets the slower the plants will grow from what i've read. Have you tried tying them down a bit? *


----------



## noobneedshlp (Sep 7, 2006)

My last update was about a week ago. If you look at the last pics you will see my plants are 6" below my light. Now two of them have grown 8" past the light. They were just starting to show their sex but now there is no mistaking they are females. Went from a few hairs to buds all over. The plants go through about 15 gallons of water per week.Here are some pics.


----------



## gangotri (May 10, 2007)

Wow, they have stretched alot! Looks like bamboo man! lol.. Maybe next time you try to keep them lower and bushy. Great job though for a first time. I see you did invest alot on you room and indeed start as a pro.


----------

